# Mark E Smith RIP.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark E Smith lead singer with The Fall died yesterday at age 60. Like Marmite you either liked The Fall or not.

www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/01/24/mark-e-smith-lead-singer-fall-dead-at-60.html


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

A diamond in the rough. RIP


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

never got into the Fall - a lot of punk and post-punk passed me by as I guess my musical tastes went in a different direction.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Devonboy said:


> Mark E Smith lead singer with The Fall died yesterday at age 60. Like Marmite you either liked The Fall or not.
> 
> www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/01/24/mark-e-smith-lead-singer-fall-dead-at-60.html


I didn't appreciate him or the Fall at the time but like a lot of Punk I grew into it much later!

RIP.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never heard of him !! (Like an awful lot of other so called celebs) 

Sad but a large number of other people died on the same day and no-one is taking to social media or forums to mourn them are they??

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

> Never heard of him !! (Like an awful lot of other so called celebs)
> 
> Sad but a large number of other people died on the same day and no-one is taking to social media or forums to mourn them are they??


And if he had been someone that you had heard of and perhaps someone you even liked................... would that have made a difference.

A rather unneccesary post I think


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So what’s the point in a post about someone who has passed away??

The purpose of my post was to point out that sadly an awful lot of other non famous(?) people had died the same day and no-one has started a thread in respect of them have they?

If a close friend (or even a relative) of mine passed away I certainly wouldn’t post it on here, so why post in respect of someone you have never met, let alone were ever close to?

It’s a bit like the mass hysteria that surrounded the deaths of Diana or George Michael, or all those leaping on the bandwagon in relation an expensive fund raising dinner where a few “hostesses” MIGHT have been “touched” Yes it’s wrong but it’s beyond reasonable belief that the “hostesses” didn’t know what they were getting into. Yet the righteous mob have been climbing over each other to show their “concern” 

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Andy have you had a similar "go" at those who post about their pets dying. Or are they normal,nice ordinary people. i would never dream of replying that I had not heard of their dog and he was only an animal anyway.

It seems to me that because you had not heard of The Fall and they seemed a bit off piste even leftie then those people posting would be the same "righteous mob" (is that the same as PC gone mad) showing "concern" about "hostesses" at the "fund raising dinner"

What you don't realise is that my main "concern" is not about the "hostesses" who might have been touched.........its actually about the rich,powerful men who think they can get away with this...............and those who argue their case with "inverted commas"

Of course Mark would have had a lot to say about that and I don't want to spoil the thread by going on anymore.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not too much I disagree with Webby.

To my mind grief is a very personal thing and I simply cannot understand why anyone would want to share it, especially when the deceased is not even personally known to them.

As for that dinner party, my concern is mostly with the holier than thou crowd who are busy leaping on the band wagon.

We are all entitled to our opinions, and, due to free speech, have the ability to voice them. I am not suggesting I am right or wrong, just putting a point of view out there.

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Not a lot between us on this Andy........EXCEPT....................your reference to "the righteous mob" or "the holier than thou crowd"

Don't you see it is a way of dissing (that means disrespecting) the people you refer to..................they say this or they say that but we(normal people) 

know that "the righteous mob" or "the holier than thou crowd" have nothing worthwhile to say.

It happens a lot on this site with people who are "afraid of the future"...............it's not those things,it's not PC gone mad it's just women,(and men as 

well) in this case, wanting to change things

Your main concern about that party is the "holier than thou crowd" I don't believe that about you, so I ask you(and others on here) don't just repeat 

stereotypes you've been fed by the media elite.

If you want to start a separate thread about "men groping women at a party is not such a big deal"


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Knickers knackers knockers!000

ray.


----------

